# Best platform pedals



## Businezguy (Jul 30, 2006)

I've given clipless pedals a chance, and I've decided they just aren't for me (at least for now). What are some good platform pedals at an affordable (or perhaps not affordable, if a good reason) price?

For instance, how are these:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...eid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Platform Pedals

Any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

I would see if I could locate some SunRinge ZuZu pedals. There are many others and all you have to do is a google search to find them. Get some with replacable pins.

Just curious, but how much perparation and actual ride time did you give the clipless?


----------



## Businezguy (Jul 30, 2006)

No preparation, to be honest. I'm too impatient. However, I have ridden about 8 times, and probably about 70 plus miles, if not more, on clipless pedals. I'm not a good enough rider yet to use them.


----------



## Yolden Gears (Jun 30, 2006)

Check out the Crank Brothers 50/50's I really like mine. Remember that shoe choice is also a factor. You want a fairly soft sole.


----------



## Businezguy (Jul 30, 2006)

In that case, what would you suggestion for shoes that would go well with my pedals?


----------



## Jarl (Sep 1, 2006)

five tens, no competition. they are THE clipless pedal shoes. trying to get hold of a pair myself, but my mom won't let me get them unless i can find a high street retailer >.>

http://www.fiveten.com/ (you want the impact shoe, med or low is your choice, but i'm trying for the med)


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Crank Brothers*

Definately check out the 50/50, sweet pedal and they look good also.


----------



## jeepguy812 (Oct 30, 2006)

Those zuzu pedals would be a good choice. I have a set of s&m like them and they are grippy.

I had a set of the ones listed below on my last mtn. bike and they are great.The bad part is, they will take more meat when you slip than a platform type will.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Crupi-Pedals-BM...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ56190QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Diamondback makes a cheaper set that are just as good.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I second.....errr 3rd the 50/50s I love mine. The replaceable pins on the 50/50's are ingenious the allen hole is located on the bottom of the pins and are removed by removing a plate off the pedal. The reason the allen hole is on the bottom is so that it reduces the chance of the bolt being damaged being on the outside of the pedal. Removing a pin with a damaged allen head is always a pain.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll give the 50-50's another nod...and my vans stick to 'em real good...


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Azonic A Frames are known to be excellent as well.
I ended up with a set of Dice Outlaw Pro, seem good to me, first choice would have been the Azonics or DMR V12's.

Just stick to the well known brands and you can't really go too wrong. Replaceable pins are recommended and sealed bearings will make them go further (or should I say last longer) other than theat -style, weight it's a matter of personal choice.


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been looking at the 50/50s along with the DMR V12s & V8s. The 50/50s are good looking pedals.

Which - if any - of these would be most suitable in mud? (Grip when muddy, ease of cleaning etc). Thanks.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well...*



Businezguy said:


> No preparation, to be honest. I'm too impatient. However, I have ridden about 8 times, and probably about 70 plus miles, if not more, on clipless pedals. I'm not a good enough rider yet to use them.


it's too bad you aren't able to put in the time to get used to clipless, but I certainly can understand. Make sure you at least have shin pads before you go riding with the platforms or you'll regret it quicker than you can say "shin hamburger". Best of luck.


----------



## one80 (Feb 18, 2006)

I love my Specialized Lo-Mag Pro's. And the ladies go crazy for the gold ;-)


----------



## OldDogDan (Dec 3, 2006)

I posted this on a different thread recently & it applies here:

"Well, I'll be in the minority, but I switched back to platform from clipless. Had SPD, then Crank Bros Mallets. Good pedals, and they did help pedalling efficiency no doubt. I really liked them at first, but I did fall over occasionally due to not getting unclipped (as do all my friends once in a while). More likely on technical terrain late in the ride when you're fatigued. Eventually broke a wrist on a slow speed, simple fall over. I'd rather be riding than mending bones. So I got platforms with pins, and (this is the key...) I wear Five-Ten shoes with sticky climbing rubber. The shoes are practically glued to the pedals...you actually have to lift them to reposition your foot (possible disadvantage: no "float", but I haven't felt any knee pain). But you can put your foot down anytime with no special motion. I am having way more fun now, and succeed more often on uphills and technical terrain, because I'm willing to commit w/o worrying about unclipping. I think pins and sticky rubber are the way to go!"

The pedals I got were Block 8 magnesium (from BeyondBikes.com). They're great, although I sometimes snag a pedal cuz there's less clearance than clipless. There are thinner platforms out there -- maybe a good idea. I didn't choose Crank Bros because the idea of a multi-piece pedal bothered me. A solid chunk seems more bombproof. I rarely get shinburger'ed because my 5.10 Mountain Master shoes stick so well. Any "approach" type shoe with sticky climbing rubber would probably work, but the 5.10 Impacts are made for biking. I'll get some when these shoes wear out.

Have fun!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Businezguy said:


> I've given clipless pedals a chance, and I've decided they just aren't for me (at least for now). What are some good platform pedals at an affordable (or perhaps not affordable, if a good reason) price?
> 
> For instance, how are these:
> 
> ...


 Azonic 'A' Frames and Crank Bros 50/50 XX are both good platforms. Use them with 5-10 Impact shoes and you are set...:thumbsup:

R.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

One thing that bothers me about the flat MTB pedals that I have seen is that they are huge.

That is surely good for FR and jumping but a little much when you mainly keep the wheels on the ground. I have yet to see a smaller flat pedal that has good grip.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Easton Flat Boys are awesome. :cornut:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...65-Pedals/Mountain/Easton-Flat-Boy-Pedals.htm



Second would be the A-Frames. 

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11...-65-Pedals/Mountain/Azonic-A-Frame-Pedals.htm


----------



## Trailmix (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought a pair of the Azonic A Frame Pedals, but I didn't even mount them on the bike because I thought that they were a bit heavy. They look super heavy duty though. I ended up buying and using some Wellgo MG-1 Mag pedals....much lighter and they've held up real well. I've decided to go the clipless route for now.

Here's more opinions from earlier this year: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=162375


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

*pookie*

Has anyone tried the new azonic pookie pedal? any opinions? seems like it has a different type of pin...


----------



## joe.MTB (Oct 23, 2006)

I like my Tioga Mx Platform pedals. I've heard that the 50/50's don't come with long enough pins, and when wet are somtimes pretty slippery. But the 50/50 XX's come with longer pins. They are also really good looking, but I ended up going with the Tiogas because I think they're lighter and they also grip very well.


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a set of 5050x on my Jackal but I want something different for my SX trail. I've tried all the different pin choices for the 5050s. The best by far are the set screws. A lot more grip then either version of the pyramid pins.


----------



## skygod74 (May 3, 2006)

Speedplay Drillium pedals with 5-10 Impacts. Get the near-clipless performance without the clipless issues.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I for one hated the 50/50s, not grippy at all. My wellgo pedals grip more.


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

I've experienced a few different ones. The Odyssey Twisted... those actually gripped really well. They don't have replacable pins, and guess what--don't start thinking you need replacable pins. With many pedals, before its "time to replace," rocks will have torn the outer pins up anyway and there will be no chance to get a wrench in the hole or in many cases can't even get a vice grip around the outside. But they still girp well even in that torn up state. The Odyssey were on the heavy side, but a great deal and have an indestructable reputation considering how cheap they are.
Then, my Shimano DX. For the price, these seem great to me. They are lighter than the vast majority of platforms and don't cost that much if you know where to look. Not to mention, they look pretty good. Bearings have been perfect. They don't spin 100% freely on purpose--like a wheel would--they're designed this way so that you don't get the spinning pedal of death if you only hit it with your toe throwing your foot back on.
Finally to the mentioning of platforms being "big." There's a reason for that, I thought the same thing at first, but it works great. Theres no point in having your foot hanging off.
I wear Adidas SS-2G sneakers with my platforms, they soak up impact with the foam and grip extremely well (have that "gotta pick your foot up to move them" feel, but with a little wiggle room.) They're also tough sneakers for 40 bucks. My suede pair has lasted longer than any other sneaker i've ever owned. Worn through the rubber to the foam but everything else=perfect.


----------



## The Rose (Oct 15, 2006)

I traded in my ZuZu's for a set of Woodman's And I'll never go Back. Hey did you guys know that The ringle Zuzu pedals got the name from the movie it's a wonderful life? At the end of the Movie George Bailey reaches into his pocket and pulls out Zuzu's petals ( his daughter gave him the petals of a flower in the beginning of the movie) . HAHA Zuzu pedals, those crazy Ringle bastards.


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I for one hated the 50/50s, not grippy at all. My wellgo pedals grip more.


I concur!!! I had a pair of the 5050X pedals with the pyramid pins and they were terrible in the grip department. My Vans were slipping everywhere.

I just bought some Ringle Zu Zus. One ride on them so far but they have way more grip to them. The grease doesn't like to stay where it needs to on the spindle though and they make noise after riding a few hours. Nothing I can't fix at home in a few seconds.

I vote Zu Zu.... best bang for the buck -- $30


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mutantclover said:


> Then, my Shimano DX. For the price, these seem great to me. They are lighter than the vast majority of platforms and don't cost that much if you know where to look. Not to mention, they look pretty good.


Are these the ones here ?


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

A wile ago I replaced the Azonic Outlaws with a set of DMR V12 Mags ($69 from Speedgoat). The azonics had developed some play withing 6 months and I wasn't able to fully dismantle the spindle to regrease everything properly. I'm sure they would have kept running as they were and the one pedal only made a noise when spun really fast by hand.

What I like about the V12's so far:
Design - seems like it would be alot easier to undo & service or replace the spindle if required since they are not recessed. I'd never buy the Ti spindle though unless i really had no choice.
Slightly concave platform.
Light weight (for a platfrom pedal)
Smooth sealed bearings
Heaps of grip, more than the Azonics that's for sure.
Oh & no funny shaped bits or recesses that are hard to clean!
And the other small touch I liked was the fact that you can use either a hex key or a wrench (spanner) to get them on/off.

DMR V12 Mags get my vote, just very nice pedals that work well for me.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

the only drilliums I've seen are 1/2" or 12 mm. most mtb cranks need 14mm or 9/16"


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

My top choice is the sealed Odyssey Jim Cielencki in magnesium. Tried the Truvativ Holzfeller pedals and the bearings died after a couple months. When I bought them they touted the replacable bearings. Turns out they aren't replacable! The S+M pedals are ok for the price.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I've always been a platform guy and my favorite so far are the sealed magnesium pedals from Block 8. They are smooth and super lightweight. What I don't like about them is that you have to screw the replacement pegs from the top. If you smack a rock on the pedal, there is a chance you'll jacked the allen opening and will have to use pliers to remove them. If that's a big thing for you, the 50/50 XX's are a great choice.

EDIT: NVM my rant about the pegs screwed in from the top. I have the old model. The new ones are redesigned with the pegs screwed in from the bottom, 50/50 style.

https://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemDesc.asp?IC=CM-PED-MagCagep


----------



## RiDe66 (Aug 26, 2005)

Humm I've 50/50XX for a year or so. At first I was very amazed by the ingenious plate system and replacable pins but..there's alway a negative point... 

The drive side pedal lost all its grease very quickly and now make it spin is a pain! I know I can regrease them with a grese gun and I'll do so but there's some point again..

The composite nut is alway becoming loose so the pedal developt play (blue lock tite maybe?) 

And finally the ******** plates are loosing all their bolts so they became also loose! Maybe not built for Dh racing? But they are wide and grip well with the set screw provided in the XX kit.


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Specialized Lo Pro Mag Platform 2s. 4 bearings, magnesium body, awesome grip. They look good as well.


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ardent said:


> Specialized Lo Pro Mag Platform 2s. 4 bearings, magnesium body, awesome grip. They look good as well.


These are the ones I was tempted to get, but wasn't sure how they would stand up to getting bashed and constantly covered in mud. They do look good and seem to get better reviews than the Lo Pro Mag 1's, which bits fall off of.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i had dmr v8 with vans skate shoes and liked them pretty well,but i to am going for tioga mx pro.

i used pdm647 clipless but didnt like the position,took me 2 years to realise but hey you live and learn.


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

arctic303 said:


> These are the ones I was tempted to get, but wasn't sure how they would stand up to getting bashed and constantly covered in mud. They do look good and seem to get better reviews than the Lo Pro Mag 1's, which bits fall off of.


Pins have stayed fixed for me. After a bit of a collision with a rock, some of the gold covering has come off, but they still work great. Before I bought them I took a search for them on here, since it was either them or 5050XXs, and people said that they were better.


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

ive bought all my platforms from this site, and I like them all. they have the crankbros 5050 and the zuzu's.

http://www.danscomp.com/products.php?cat=PARTS&show=Pedals


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Dog - i was thinking about the Azonic's,,, How often do you remove the pins? And if so, when? Man I have some cuts on my shins from previous pedals with pins. Can easily buy replaceable pins? Thanks!


----------



## FuriousG (Feb 23, 2007)

The Rose said:


> I traded in my ZuZu's for a set of Woodman's And I'll never go Back. Hey did you guys know that The ringle Zuzu pedals got the name from the movie it's a wonderful life? At the end of the Movie George Bailey reaches into his pocket and pulls out Zuzu's petals ( his daughter gave him the petals of a flower in the beginning of the movie) . HAHA Zuzu pedals, those crazy Ringle bastards.


Sweet bit of trivia. How are the Woodmans better? Are they smoother? What about traction? Do they grip when wet?

I'm thinking about getting a second set of ZuZus, I've had my first pair for a long time and they're still smooth.


----------



## sean373 (Jan 27, 2007)

my opinion probably doesnt count for much since im a total noob, but i just put a set of welgo B77s on my bike and i love them. i was out in the snow today, and even in a pair of old worn sneakers my feet never slipped once.


----------



## exanimate (Dec 3, 2006)

This thread is a great help to me. I am new to the sport, and just got my bike. I am a bit on the heavy side, and I really need to upgrade the pedals. Don't want to be out and have the crappy ones on there break. Any opinions on the DK Iron Cross pedals?


----------



## zox (Feb 21, 2007)

i love my shimanos!










:thumbsup:


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Only one thing about the V12's apparently they have one bearing and one bushing (also heard shimanos are the same?). Haven't had mine long enough to test the long term durability of this but seems to turn some people off - I guess you would be if you dish out $$ for a pedal, come service time you don't see what you expect on the inside!
Only time will tell I guess and at least there's all manner of spare parts available for them.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I am going up and down with my VP pedals (the good ones, btw) and that combined with my Vans I thought is the way to go, as you say.


----------

